# My Elgin Back From The Watchmaker.



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

15J 16-size Elgin in a gold-filled case. Crown-wind, crown-set. From 1918. The photographs do not clearly show the beautiful damaskeening on the movement, or the floral pattern on the caseback.

So far, it's keeping very good time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a good 'un


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a nice, light, slim watch, considerably lighter and slimmer than my other pocket watches. And also considerably quieter! Compared to my railroad watch (which sounds like a metronome in a quiet room!) the ticking on this watch is almost inaudiable.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

great to hear it's back,

love the watch =D


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice looking watch.Look good on your waistcoat.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Shangas....I particularly like the elegant crown and bow assembly with that narrow neck.....


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I am very surprised to see this thread dug up from the grave! Yes it is a lovely watch. It went to Europe and back with me. It crossed ten timezones and never lost a minute. From Melbourne Australia all the way to London England and back again. From boiling tropical Malaysian heat to freezing European winter, it kept tick-top time.


----------

